# Does this look like ECC is supported?



## Phishfry (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a new toy and it has ECC modules onboard. But looking at the output it seems this board does not support ECC.
Am I reading that right? Error Correction Type: None but memory shows 64bit Data with 72 bit total. 8 bits being parity I am guessing.

```
root@USB:~ # dmidecode -t memory
# dmidecode 3.1
Scanning /dev/mem for entry point.
SMBIOS 2.6 present.

Handle 0x001D, DMI type 16, 15 bytes
Physical Memory Array
    Location: System Board Or Motherboard
    Use: System Memory
    Error Correction Type: None
    Maximum Capacity: 16 GB
    Error Information Handle: Not Provided
    Number Of Devices: 4

Handle 0x001F, DMI type 17, 28 bytes
Memory Device
    Array Handle: 0x001D
    Error Information Handle: Not Provided
    Total Width: 72 bits
    Data Width: 64 bits
    Size: 2048 MB
    Form Factor: DIMM
    Set: None
    Locator: DIMM1
    Bank Locator: CHANNEL A DIMM A1
    Type: DDR3
    Type Detail: Synchronous
    Speed: 1333 MT/s
    Manufacturer: Undefined      
    Serial Number: 3145554E  
    Asset Tag:
    Part Number: SH57256813AUHUMSQ0
    Rank: 1
```


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 29, 2018)

Check your bios settings.


----------



## yuripv (Nov 29, 2018)

This is the output when it's supported and working:

```
# dmidecode 3.2
Scanning /dev/mem for entry point.
SMBIOS 2.6 present.

Handle 0x0015, DMI type 16, 15 bytes
Physical Memory Array
        Location: System Board Or Motherboard
        Use: System Memory
        Error Correction Type: Multi-bit ECC
        Maximum Capacity: 128 GB
        Error Information Handle: Not Provided
        Number Of Devices: 8
```

What board is that?  Looking up its specs could help.


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 29, 2018)

It is a Cisco C170 Mail Security Appliance. I have not got to the BIOS yet.
https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/security/email-security-appliance-c170/model.html
LGA1156 and a custom motherboard.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2018)

Your DIMM is ECC, doesn't look like the mainboard supports it though. But it might be disabled.


```
Physical Memory Array
        Location: System Board Or Motherboard
        Use: System Memory
        Error Correction Type: Multi-bit ECC
        Maximum Capacity: 192 GB
        Error Information Handle: Not Provided
        Number Of Devices: 6
```


----------

